# appli météo



## yabr (27 Juin 2019)

bjr
savez vous si l'appli méteo de la watch(the weather channel)donne la température réelle ou ressentie??

elle me donne 22° ,quand je sors le thermometre je trouve 29° !

d'une façon générale,la t° donnee à la météo télé,est la réelle ou la ressentie?

merci à vous


----------



## fousfous (27 Juin 2019)

Température réelle!


----------



## yabr (27 Juin 2019)

Merci 
Sur l’aw,la temp est une prévision ?


----------



## fousfous (27 Juin 2019)

Non c'est une mesure pris au plus prêt dans une station météo.


----------



## yabr (27 Juin 2019)

Merci 
Je ne savais pas ....c très bien ...


----------



## yabr (28 Juin 2019)

bjr
ce qui m'étonne quand même c'est que la watch donne sur la complication metéo la température à l'heure actuelle et les températures prévisionnelles jusqu'à la fin de la journée....es tu certain que la temperature donnée sur la complication est bien une observation et non une prevision??
je demande cela car pas toujours en accord avec la temperature mesuree a l'ombre a ma fenetre


----------



## fousfous (28 Juin 2019)

Il faut que tu regardes ou se trouve la station météo la plus proche de chez toi, après sur quelques centaines de mètres les différences de températures peuvent être importantes.


----------



## yabr (28 Juin 2019)

comment savoir?


----------



## fousfous (28 Juin 2019)

Je pense en faisant une recherche sur internet tu devrais trouver.


----------



## yabr (28 Juin 2019)

c'est weather channel qui se connecte a la station meteo la plus proche ou c'est la watch toute seule?? j'avoue que cela m'intrigue


----------



## fousfous (28 Juin 2019)

Non ça passe via internet, sinon t'aurais du mal a regarder la température des villes plus loin!


----------



## kinon (5 Août 2019)

fousfous a dit:


> Non ça passe via internet, sinon t'aurais du mal a regarder la température des villes plus loin!


Donc c'est basé une prévision, même si elle peut être mise à jour de temps en temps ce n'est pas de l'instantané, donc à 30' près ça peut être très différent par très beau temps .


----------



## fousfous (5 Août 2019)

kinon a dit:


> Donc c'est basé une prévision, même si elle peut être mise à jour de temps en temps ce n'est pas de l'instantané, donc à 30' près ça peut être très différent par très beau temps .


La température ne bouge pas rapidement au cours de la journée et ce ne sont pas des prévisions, c'est pris en temps réelle dans les stations météos.


----------



## Christian32000 (29 Janvier 2020)

je réveil le sujet

Bonsoir 
pour l'application météo sur le cadran de AW4 au lieu des heures je voudrais les jours c'est possible ????


----------



## fousfous (29 Janvier 2020)

Non il ne me semble pas.


----------



## Christian32000 (30 Janvier 2020)

Merci
Dommage


----------



## cillab (7 Février 2020)

bonjour et merci a tous  il fait 13°sur ma superbe montre offerte par mon fils
j'ai 12° sur la fenétre après une longue abscence les beaux jours reviennent
et JURA toujours la  cool


----------



## Jura39 (7 Février 2020)

@*cillab *
Content de te revoir ici* *


----------



## southpark (25 Juillet 2020)

J’ai une station météo netatmo et je trouve dommage que l’application n’existe pas pour l’Apple Watch espère que ça va arriver


----------

